# start a thread with car info here



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Template if you do a alarm wire code please keep it in a formal arrangement 
Thank you
(template)
Year
make 
model
(radio/alarm/remote starter)

Example:
2000 Mazda protege

Radio 12v blue/red + radio harness 
Radio Ground black - radio harness 
Radio Ignition pink/black + radio harness 
Radio Illumination lt. green/black + radio harness 
Factory Amp Turn-on 
Power Antenna N/A 
LF Speaker +/- black/red - black/white +,- radio harness 
RF Speaker +/- red - white +,- radio harness 
LR Speaker +/- brown/white - brown +,- radio harness 
RR Speaker +/- green - green/orange +,- radio harness 
Immobilizer Bypass Module: Required: No Type: N/A Part #: N/A 
Notes: N/A


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

*Toyota Tacoma 2008 Alarm wiring info*

2008 Toyota Tacoma ALarm (info):grin:

Battery WHITE/BLUE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
Ignition 1 BLACK/RED (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
Ignition 2 BLUE/YELLOW (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
Accessory 1 WHITE/GREEN (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
Starter 1 GREEN/BLACK (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
Starter 2 BLACK/WHITE (+) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
Anti-Theft Type UNIVERSAL IMMOBILIZER 
Anti-Theft Descript THE KEY SENDS AN RF SIGNAL TO THE BCM MODULE THROUGH AN ANTENNA LOCATED AROUND THE IGNITION CYLINDER 
Key Sense GREEN/BLACK (-) IGNITION SWITCH HARNESS 
Tachometer BLACK/WHITE (-) AT ECM MODULE BEHIND GLOVEBOX 
Speed Sense VIOLET/WHITE (AC) AT ECM MODULE BEHIND GLOVEBOX 
Parking Lights GREEN (+) AT VEHICLE FUSE PANEL 
Low Crr. Pk Lights GREEN (-) AT VEHICLE HEADLIGHT SWITCH 
Brake Lights BLUE (+) AT SWITCH ABOVE BRAKE PEDAL 
ALSO AT VEHICLE FUSEBOX IN 11 PIN PLUG PIN #2 
Reverse Lights RED/WHITE (+) IN HARNESS IN DRIVER KICKPANEL 
Horn GREEN/RED (-) AT VEHICLE FUSEBOX 
18 PIN PLUG - PIN #10 
IMO LIGHT GREEN/BLACK 
IMI BLUE/WHITE


----------

